# DelBay Picnic trials



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Delbay Retriever club will be hosting four picnis trials. The dates according to the newsletter are:
C&D Canal Retriever training grounds
Sunday Feb 5
Sunday Feb 12
Sunday Mar 5
Sunday Mar 12

Double header hunt test. Labrador RC Fri-Sat March 24-25 and Delbay Sat-Sun March 25-26.

Looking forward to seeing many of you there.

Bob


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

How do we sign up?


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

No "pre signup".......just get there early, around 7:00 a.m. and someone will be taking names and monies for whichever type of training setup you want to do, i.e. hunt test or field trial and let you know which areas they will be held. 

Bob, who's going to be in charge of these training sessions this year?

Pat


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Is it 7 or 8. I'm coming from CT one hr can make the difference.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Is it 7 or 8. I'm coming from CT one hr can make the difference.


Starting time is usually 7:30 but it can vary depending on how many people are there, who's running the show and who/how long it takes to sets up the training tests not to mention the weather. If you get there late shouldn't be a problem--you'll just have to drive around to see where folks are and which game you want to play. 

Pat


----------



## Shupe25 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am kinda new to the training game, and want to join the Del Bay Retriever Club. My dog isn't ready to run in ANYTHING yet, but I was wondering if I could just show up and volunteer to help others train. Are these picnic tests open to everyone or just to members? Will I be taken more seriously for acceptance if I volunteer to help? 

Thanks!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Shupe25 said:


> I am kinda new to the training game, and want to join the Del Bay Retriever Club.


 See link below. 


Shupe25 said:


> My dog isn't ready to run in ANYTHING yet, but I was wondering if I could just show up and volunteer to help others train..


 Be glad to have you. 


Shupe25 said:


> Are these picnic tests open to everyone or just to members?.


 As of this post they are open to everyone. 


Shupe25 said:


> Will I be taken more seriously for acceptance if I volunteer to help? .


 Reliable help is always taken seriously.


As posted earlier on this thread the dates for Feb 2006 are the 5th and 12th . 
There is some talk about from time to time running at locations other than the C&D Canal. I will post a location change if and when this is to be the case.
As of this posting that is *not *the case for Feb.

The Picnic trials are open to everyone.

A new _flat fee per dog _schedule, necessitated I am told, by among other things the possibility of weather related poor attendance causing the club to absorb the cost of a lot of birds, Insurance costs, increase in bird prices and the fact that steel shot must now be used at all times at the _Canal_, has been reluctantly instituted by the BOD.

More on that when I get the official word from the BOD.

Here is a link for an application form and other information for all those interested in joining the Del Bay Club.
http://delbayretriever.tripod.com/id2.html


john


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

I have the good fortune to coordinate the picnic trials for the DelBay Retriever Club this year. Attendance is open to all but new fees are in effect for 2006. They are $20/dog for members of DBRC and $25/dog for nonmembers. There will be 48 live pheasants available for those who sign up first on the morning of the picnic trial. I advise getting there before 8AM. All picnic trials will be held at the C and D Canal dog training area and vacinity whether it rains, snows or shines on the first and second Sunday of March and February and the 19th and 26th of November. I encourage you to attend if you want to learn more about hunt tests or field trials. We also expect those attending to help with the set ups; i.e., bird throwers, flyer gunners, marshals, etc. in order to simulate the real world of hunt tests and field trials. The biggest difference between a picnic trial and a hunt test or field trial is that you can correct your dog with an e collar, crop or colorful vocabulary at a picnic trial while, hopefully, your dog is psyched with the simulated conditions of a hunt test or field trial. Many handlers who attend could be of some help to you if you are having any particular problems with you dog(s). If you want to join DBRC, your membership fee of $15 will save you $15 if you attend all six picnic trials.


----------



## Shupe25 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I will make sure that I'm there for Feb. 5 to see what it is all about. I've never been to a group training activity, hunt test or field trial...so this is pretty exciting! See you Feb. 5!!


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

moscowitz said:


> Is it 7 or 8. I'm coming from CT one hr can make the difference.


Mike, Let me know what weekend(s) you are considering, I'd love to try to sneak down there and see what the boys can do. John


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

For sure I will let you know. I got an email from Steve Hamel. He says he might go down March 4. Maybe that could be the date. Paul Young is also thinking about going too.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> For sure I will let you know. I got an email from Steve Hamel. He says he might go down March 4. Maybe that could be the date. Paul Young is also thinking about going too.


Steve & I are traveling together. Would be great to see Paul Young there!!
See all you guys then!!

M


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> moscowitz said:
> 
> 
> > For sure I will let you know. I got an email from Steve Hamel. He says he might go down March 4. Maybe that could be the date. Paul Young is also thinking about going too.
> ...


Miriam, Is the trip that got snowed out last year? I'm guessing its not a day trip for you either?? Steve had mentioned last year and this year I actually have a dog that's ready to play. It might be fun to meet everyone and get some real training in while its still too cold to really train up here.


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds like everyone from New England is going to be there ! Sunday March 5th sounds like fun. I'll be there with bells on.

Steve


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Do folks usually train on an informal basis on the Sat before the organized event?? I know its an overnighter for me so coming down and trianing Sat afternoon would be a great bonus.

PS Steve- I don't think you'll recognize theChessie since last timeyou saw his "performance" - thank god he's a totally different dog! Not sure what the blm pup will do but he's coming along...


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

[email protected]@##? said:


> Do folks usually train on an informal basis on the Sat before the organized event?? I know its an overnighter for me so coming down and training Sat afternoon would be a great bonus.
> 
> PS Steve- I don't think you'll recognize theChessie since last timeyou saw his "performance" - thank god he's a totally different dog! Not sure what the blm pup will do but he's coming along...


Years ago we use to give placements with ribbons and a few ran _out of contention _and trained.
Here lately the Picnic Trial itself has been run on a very informal basis, with the tests being configured and run with training as the #1 priority.
Possibly the word _Trial _is a misnomer and _training day _would be a more appropriate designation.
john


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Can anybody help me with directions from Westchester NY. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

john fallon said:


> [email protected]@##? said:
> 
> 
> > Do folks usually train on an informal basis on the Sat before the organized event?? I know its an overnighter for me so coming down and training Sat afternoon would be a great bonus.
> ...


John,

Thanks. Looks like a plan is coming together for a fun weekend of training and a good event on that Sunday. I look forward to meeting everyone and learning a lot. I am really looking foward to a chance to work with the dogs and use some corrections when the need arises. I was worried the Chessie was becoming test wise so maybe this will help. When you see my dogs you'll see I'm not in it for the ribbons!! :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

*Training prior to picnic trial*

Anyone is welcome to train on the C and D Canal dog training area on days prior to the picnic trial. You may have to hunt around for a way in if the gate is locked off the Chesapeake City Rd. Go back north on the Chesapeake City Rd. to Rt. 71. Turn right(south) and take your first right into the Canal area. Take a sharp right on a dirt road (up a steep hill) and proceed until you find an area to train. Please do not drive off the main road if the area is wet. This puts ruts in the trails and ruins it for others.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Who's coming this Sunday rain, snow or shine ?

We will be having it in* almost *any weather condition so if necessary......... Get out those warm clothes or that foul weather gear.

The forecast is not as good as we have gotten use to this winter , but it is what a normal Feb should be. The paperwork is done, the retriever training area is reserved for the event, the birds are ordered and will be delivered, as will the club equipment, poppers and live rounds.

What we realy need is a good turnout !!!!
Last Dec we had some bad weather and a poor turnout, lets see what we can do so that doesn't happen this time
A big and successful turnout will help guarantee the continuation of this event.

john


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Who's coming this Sunday rain, snow or shine ?
> 
> We will be having it in* almost *any weather condition so if necessary......... Get out those warm clothes or that foul weather gear.
> 
> ...


I'll see you there John.

How many pups are left?

Bert


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

rbr

There is 1 yllw male and 4 blk males still available.


Jim


----------



## Shupe25 (Jan 15, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to everybody for a great time at the Saturday, February 5th picnic trial. I didn't bring my dog this time, but I still had a lot of fun helping out! 

Thanks to everyone who gave me great advice, I will be sure to put it to use with training my dog. Hopefully she will soon be at a place where she can run with you guys, that would be fun. I'll be sure to bring her next time, she could use the socialization. 

Well, that's all I wanted to say. Good people, good dogs, good times. Thanks again!! Oh, and sorry again for that first bird I threw...yuck!! :shock: 

-Geoff


----------

